# Fireplace



## CustomDesignCoatings (Jun 2, 2011)

A 12' high fireplace we just wrapped up today. 

1st picture is after we have it all sanded down and ready for stain. Cherry wood.

2nd picture is after application of nutmeg tinted wiping stain. 

3rd picture is after a sanding sealer coat is applied and sanded, a black highlight glaze is applied, and 2 coats of poly with sanding between.

4th picture is a close up of an area. 

The master bedroom has a balcony that over looks this great room requiring us to do the very top as it could also be seen.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

That is nice work!


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Looks like a fun project. I'm curious what they will do to trim around the opening.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Cozy!:thumbsup:


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Oh snap! That looks good! Nice job!


----------

